
Paypal Still Sending Invoices from Fake Godaddy - pardner
Got a &quot;real&quot; invoice from Paypal, purporting to be GoDaddy saying &quot;If you do not make a payment today, the domain will be marked for deletion.&quot;<p>A quick google shows these have been reported to PayPal at least 6 months, so I&#x27;m wondering why PayPal still fails to block these emails purporting to be from &quot;GoDaddy&quot;? Seems like thats a relatively straightforward scam to detect&#x2F;stop... ANY invoice request that starts &quot;Invoice from GoDaddy&quot;.<p>(Or, if GoDaddy does actually have an option to sometimes send invoices via PayPal, PayPal could at least ensure it is from the &quot;confirmed&quot; GoDaddy account.)<p>In retrospect it is surprising it took scammers this long to try this since most (non-private) domain WHOIS records include the domain name and the admin contact email.
======
vbgamer45
Yes, I received at least of one theme as well. Very tricky since it is a real
invoice from paypal.

